# Bridgeman's Duck Boat for sale $4000.00



## bridgeman

Wooden Duck Skiff-also know as rollover over boat
Constructed in 2000 by Louisville Boat Builder using older Huffacre boat for the pattern. Has Mahogony stringers, Marine Plywood sides, Epoxy coated inside and outside. Always kept in heated or Air Conditioned Garage.
Has never been stored outdoors.
Great Duck Hunting Boat to float hunt the Ohio River
Custom Made Trailer-super heavy duty
15 Hp 2003 Mercury Electric Start 2 cycle outboard motor
Depth Finder and trolling Motor ,and custom made cover-Ready to float hunt
Excellent Condition
$4000.00 with merc, $2500 with 10 hp Johnson
Tom 859-322-2687


----------

